# A small breeding tank?



## Pord (Sep 8, 2008)

I have two 1.5 gallon tanks for my betas. I want to breed them. Is there a site or anything where I can get a little like suction container to put my female in. I know they have condos and such that suction to your tank, but I do not know of any smaller ones. If anyone does or if anyone has helpful tips please let me know.


----------



## aquadude (Dec 2, 2008)

is your tank a square tank or a bowl or even a vase?you can buy little 3 by4 inch breeder traps at most pet stores.I thought usually bettas built bubble nests and you could keep the female in their.


----------



## Pord (Sep 8, 2008)

Square.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Make sure to do your research before attempting to breed your bettas. You'll need a 20 gallon tank for them to spawn in and you'll need food for the fry, like microworms or vinegar eels. Then you'll need to find homes for all the babies.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

There's no such thing as a small breeding setup. You'd need a 20 gallon long spawning tank, a 30-40 gal. tank for the females once they get old enough to sex, and around 50 seperate at least 1 gallon jars as "temporary" homes for the males until they can be sold to someone with a more permanent setup. Speaking of that, you'd need homes for 100 +/- babies.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

I've heard that some pet stores will buy the fish off of you. Does anyone actually know of a place that does this?


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

There is no such thing as a 'small' breeding tank when it comes to bettas. Bettas are territorial and require a 'territory' to be able to breed in, which need to be more than about two cups (they average size of those 'betta condos' and 'spawn tanks'). Afterall, it's not just sticking the female in with the eggs and letting her do the rest, the female will eat her own eggs. The male is the one that cares for the eggs and young in the first few days after the coupling and the female dropping her eggs. There must be sufficient space in the tank for the male to place the eggs in a bubblenest he has constructed - eggs that are allowed to fall tot he bottom of the tank will NOT hatch. And you must be able to get the female back out of the tank after the spawning, without disturbing the bubblenest, male, and eggs - this just really isn't possible in one of those tiny tanks. Sticking the two fish together in such a tiny space to get them to breed will not work, they will only attack each other. A 20 gallon long or greater is recommended if you intend upon breeding bettas. I suggest you try caring for your current pair of bettas bette rand researching the subject more thoroughly before attempting such a difficult endeavor as breeding them. If you haven't got a lot of space, then don't breed bettas, it's that simple.

I have at least one local pet store around my location that does buy bettas, Mr. Petman. I imagine if you go and speak with the store manager of your LFS you could find out what stores around you do and don't take bettas - although I'll say right now they generally won't pay much (they want wholesale) and they won't take them until they are generally at least 3.5-4 months old and are showing good finnage. So it will be neccessary for you to have your own grow-out containers for each and every male (leaving them together once you can spot they are male generally means the aggression stage is right around the corner and they will start fighting each other soon). You aren't going to make money at breeding bettas and selling the fry, the amount of time and money it costs to be able to raise the fry is far more than you will be able to sell them to the store for.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Again, good info.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A 2-10 gallon tank for spawning, though 20 gallon tubs work well too.

As for introducing the female I use a small quart jar.

Have 50-100 jars or other containers for the young males.


----------



## Poderoso90 (May 20, 2009)

amones369 said:


> I've heard that some pet stores will buy the fish off of you. Does anyone actually know of a place that does this?


They lie man. DO not sell them or you could get in big problems. Lol trust me they will set you up.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wait wut, whose they and why will they set you up?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

IonBaller07 said:


> Wait wut, whose they and why will they set you up?


He was talkin about the pet stores, they wont buy fish from you and already have suppliers.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I would think they would set you up


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't think petstores would "set up" people. Most of them will not take baby fish from people. The chain stores have suppliers like dmhalfmoon said.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont think wal mart would buy fish from you if you arent that "big"


----------

